# Have a problem with one of my old T-Jets



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have an original green Shelby Daytona T-jet that just does not run right.It is very slow even at full throttle and emits a screeching noise .I took it apart and lubed it but the problem persists.The brushes do not appear to be worn and the pick-up shoes are cleaned.Any ideas?The gears appear to mesh correctly!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Make sure the brushes are free in the chassis, Polish the com plate & the brushes, chassis looks like it has some oxidation on the pickup shoes and the holders, I would dis-assemble & clean all the brass on the chassis with some white vinegar solution & then rinse & dry. Afterwards check your brush tension by running the chassis upside down and lightly pressing on each brush, if the motor speeds up you need more tension, if it slows down your good. Also the first pic shows some burning or brush residue in the chassis, sometimes if it is a light burn you can carefully scrape it out. As for the screeching noise it is dry on lube some where, bottom armature hole in chassis, top armature hole in top plate, cluster gear hole either in the top plate or chassis or the idler gear post. 

Boosted


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THanks!I'll give it a try!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If oiling the spots mentioned above don't eliminate the squeaks, try a small drop of oil on the axle where it goes through the chassis.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!What is the best method to polish the brushes and armature face?Fine sandpaper?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

For brushes I just use a piece of paper. For armatures I use a 3 sided finger nail board, one side is to smooth, and the other is split in two,polish and buff. Works great!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Plain paper on the brushes, hold the brush down with your finger and wipe slowly across the paper,you will see some streaks on the paper, repeat action until hardly any streak is left and the brush will clean & polish right up, I also roll them around in a paper towel to remove any dust / oil residue. For the armature you can use an ordinary pencil eraser on the com plate, just don't hit the com plate with the metal edges of the part that holds the eraser, again wipe with a lint free rag or paper towel. Sorry forgot to mention the axle holes, they generally tend not to be the squeaking source from my experience, but can be a source of binding which will greatly reduce the speed of the car.

Good luck, lots of good people on here, so if you get stuck on something by all means ASK.

Boosted


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad I asked!Sandpaper may have damaged the parts!I'll take it apart and clean it up later today.THanks!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

First thing I would do, if I was you is get the oil off of the com, the brushes and brush springs. That beautiful black residue is oil! The squeal could be coming from any of the bearing surfaces. Try the axle holes first. pig


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

OK!Because the Charger runs about 100 percent better and it is if the same vintage!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Throw your brushes in some laquer thinner before and after you clean them up with paper.
Helps float some of the oil residue off


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Try cleaning the excess oil with a Q-Tip soaked with some alcohol. That should do the trick. You can clean the brushes as Hornet said or heat them up with a soldering iron. You will hear them sizzle, that is the oil burning off. Upon looking at the photo's again, ... I would definitely oil the axles holes and the pinion shaft hole, which looks dry too. pig


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good advice!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

here my info on brushes

http://www.ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=662&highlight=soldering+iron


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok dudes!We have success!I did everything you guys recommended and still had poor performance!I discovered that the center gear was the problem!AS soon as I changed it out she took off like a shot!Funny but the gear didn't look bad and seemed to mesh correctly but the noise and the balky performance remained.Luckily I had a spare gear and now she is running much better.THanks for all of the help!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good deal then. glad you were successful and have a great runner now.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

While not as fast as the Charger it runs 1000 percent better !Here is a short vid clip of it on a tiny test track!(click the pic to view the clip)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good job! 

I'd change to a non bevel brush....now that I re-looked your pix. They're comm plate killers. The factory went away from them for a reason.

We always just say....check your friction points.

Instead of doing this over and OVER again...maybe we should have a scan of the factory oiling points for the various chassis styles with any additions or comments. Perhaps a sticky.

One of my ancient tuning secrets is to clean/polish the center bore of the idler gear. It's a frequently overlooked if not forgotten part of gear lapping or removal of frictions.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep!I kind of wondered why the brushes were not flat!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

good job philo looks like you got a good tjet there!!.. if you ask you,ll get the correct answer!! thats what the HT is all about!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess so! great forum!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Instead of doing this over and OVER again...maybe we should have a scan of the factory oiling points for the various chassis styles with any additions or comments. Perhaps a sticky.


kind of started it with the t-jet
http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=1631


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good video!I did oil all of the points he mentioned and it made a big difference in performance.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

great!

glad to hear it worked!:thumbsup:

now if I can find a way to oil my joints!

NO not the one that people smoke!!

the one that help the body bend!:tongue:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Gettin' a little creaky in your old age huh?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I used to play a lot of basket ball but then I discovered slot car racing provided the trill of competition without the pain:thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah sometimes you realize you are not 22 anymore!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Yeah sometimes you realize you are not 22 anymore!


ask my wife and see say I am 12! mentally:jest:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hear ya!


----------

